# William Smith Druggists York, Pa bottle



## wedigforyou (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a medicine bottle stands about 7" tall with light embossing with Wm SMITH & Co. Wholesale Druggists York, PA. on it.  No damage. Is there any value?


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 22, 2008)

Sorry to say that's probably a very common bottle - unless of course it's a unique variation.  Ryan (bottlediger) could probably tell you more. 

 Added later:  It does sound taller than most?  Of course any Druggist bottle is a good find for your personal collection.


----------



## bottlediger (Oct 26, 2008)

Steve, is  correct if its the one I am thinking of its mostly a very common bottle and its probly more around 6 inches tall. If you post a picture I could help you out a lot more. Most Smith bottles sell for around 5-10 dollars but there are better ones with unique monograms, I found a few variations that were unknown and sold them for I think 40 a piece. There are two cobalt blue ones that fetch much higher prices, and I found frags of a green one that is unknown other than those pieces that would be a very good bottle. 

 Digger Ry


----------



## wedigforyou (Oct 26, 2008)

here it is .  Embossing very weak but it measures 6 - 1/8" not as tall as I mentioned earlier.


----------



## bottlediger (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry to say but that is a very common med

 Digger Ry


----------

